
I walked from Liverpool to London. Brexit was no surprise - ladydi
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/27/liverpool-london-brexit-leave-eu-referendum
======
f_allwein
Exactly this. People feel left behind, blame immigration and made the
referendum about this (roughly 50% of UK immigration is from outside the EU
[0]). Seems like most politicians were not aware and need to address this now.

Americans: a similar logic could lead to a president Trump. Be on your guard.

[0] [http://www.migrationwatchuk.org/statistics-net-migration-
sta...](http://www.migrationwatchuk.org/statistics-net-migration-statistics)

------
FuckOffNeemo
This article breaks my heart.

I moved from Hartlepool, England, to Brisbane, Australia.

Hartlepool is a town in the UK that has the blight of being in the top 2% of
all regions in the UK that you will be born into poverty
([http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/25/hartlepool-e...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/25/hartlepool-
eu-referendum-leave-voters-immigration-jobs?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Facebook))

I spent alot of time in London for work after moving to Aus, and being from a
town where there's more houses that have been left derelict than there are
occupied. Where 4 bedroom homes sell for less than 40,000 GBP vs 1 bedroom
studios in Notting Hill that sell for more than 1M GBP.

I'm left disenfranchised, lost for words and eternally grateful that I escaped
the cesspit that is the UK. For my friends and family that are still at home,
I have so much empathy for.

Especially knowing that this Brexit was really just an attempt to break the
status-quo and downward spiral of poverty that they're trapped in (not all
that different to Trumps reasons for being voted in @ the US). It was a last
ditch effort to say:

"Fuck this and fuck them. Let's break these shackles around us, it can't
possibly get fucking worse for me, my children and my extended family.

These constructs around me starve me and my family of life, food and joy. What
ever happens. It can't possibly get worse for me, my children and my extended
family."

Edit: typos.

